# Questions about hog hunting



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been trying to read up on hog hunting because it's something I'm interested in doing.But have a couple questions.

1. Besides killing the hogs because of what their doing to the earth,crops,etc.. what are the benefits of it? You can't use their meat like you do a domestic pig,can you? I'm asking because before my husband "allows" me to partake in this sport he wants to make sure it's a good enough reason.
Let me explain this.He is Native American Indian and thinks nothing should be wasted when you kill an animal.Like when we go deer hunting we use the meat,hide,horns,etc.. He doesn't see it as being a good enough reason to just kill it to help control the numbers and what not if your not using other part of the body.

2.How would you go about training an animal to track and hunt a hog?Can you tell which puppies are worthy of this still in puppyhood,or do you need to wait till they grow up to see which ones will be good or not?
I don't know anything about hunting with dogs.When we hunt deer it's just us and our guns and he tracks them.

3.Are there certain bloodlines that make better hog catchers then others?

Ok I'll stop for now.I know I'll have plenty of questions later.I'm just at the start of wanting to learn more about this and know I still have alot more to learn.


----------



## Notabluehippo (May 23, 2010)

1. You can eat a wild hog just like a domestic. Its a little tougher then domestic so marinate it or stew it and u got some Good eatin! lol 
2. You want good solid bulldog that can bite and will hold on tight. I wouldnt recomend findin out till they are year or so old as to some of them hogs can get pretty onry. we usually put em in a pen with a smaller domestic a few times to see how they will do.
3. This is a topic of arguement. lol Everyone has their own opinion. Most chose to lean toward a bigger catchweight dog. Some even say to go with an american bulldog or dogo. 
Hoggin is a lot of fun but always now ur surroundings them hogs can come out of no where and some are meaner then dog snot lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

THATS AWESOME.. Ya'll will have fun, I recomend contacting someone who has some wild boar or crosses and get you a young pig before you jump out in the woods, as what happened to me and Hooch, I tell ya sometime  BUT ALL IN ALL you will find the dogs like to do nothing more besides lay next to you. 
I am Comanche and Choctaw w/ Seminole Creole blood as well I am a mutt but as it be I am 2/3 Indian or Native American, I have a strong spiritual belief that intertwines the holy tribes of the American Plains with Hebrew mysticism(roots of Christianity) and Buddhism in the essence of life in this vessle while we are spirit love and light, which all say to kill any life is wrong. We have to eat and we just have to honor the life inwhich we are taking... There are many ways to honor your kill, find whats sacred to ya'll. I don't like to get blood on the ground, I keep it as quick and clean as possible; I feed my dogs what we catch, I don't eat pork but you can eat wild boar. Like I said from pigs,coyotes, to bear I clean and process it as any other animal for food and freeze the meat using it in frozen biljac style quanities, they love it.. Sometimes I need dry food for pups or winter filler but raw is best and why not let them eat what they catch? "We" do..


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aren't bears on their way to become extinct =( ? i don't care about hogs because they never belonged in this ecosystem to begin with and they are a pest. But I like Bears and I would hate to see people hunting them.. people in Pakistan tie them up to chains and have dogs eat them alive still to this day that is just horrible =(*


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Notabluehippo said:


> 1. You can eat a wild hog just like a domestic. Its a little tougher then domestic so marinate it or stew it and u got some Good eatin! lol
> 2. You want good solid bulldog that can bite and will hold on tight. I wouldnt recomend findin out till they are year or so old as to some of them hogs can get pretty onry. we usually put em in a pen with a smaller domestic a few times to see how they will do.
> 3. This is a topic of arguement. lol Everyone has their own opinion. Most chose to lean toward a bigger catchweight dog. Some even say to go with an american bulldog or dogo.
> Hoggin is a lot of fun but always now ur surroundings them hogs can come out of no where and some are meaner then dog snot lol


thanks for the quick response and advice.I guess what I meant to ask was are there any traits that start showing in a dog when they are puppies that you can tell that they will probably make a good hog dog? 


Firehazard said:


> THATS AWESOME.. Ya'll will have fun, I recomend contacting someone who has some wild boar or crosses and get you a young pig before you jump out in the woods, as what happened to me and Hooch, I tell ya sometime  BUT ALL IN ALL you will find the dogs like to do nothing more besides lay next to you.
> I am Comanche and Choctaw w/ Seminole Creole blood as well I am a mutt but as it be I am 2/3 Indian or Native American, I have a strong spiritual belief that intertwines the holy tribes of the American Plains with Hebrew mysticism(roots of Christianity) and Buddhism in the essence of life in this vessle while we are spirit love and light, which all say to kill any life is wrong. We have to eat and we just have to honor the life inwhich we are taking... There are many ways to honor your kill, find whats sacred to ya'll. I don't like to get blood on the ground, I keep it as quick and clean as possible; I feed my dogs what we catch, I don't eat pork but you can eat wild boar. Like I said from pigs,coyotes, to bear I clean and process it as any other animal for food and freeze the meat using it in frozen biljac style quanities, they love it.. Sometimes I need dry food for pups or winter filler but raw is best and why not let them eat what they catch? "We" do..


thanks for your response.I'd love to hear about Hooch and yours experience sometime!
I'm going to try to sell the whole letting the dogs eat the kill part to my husband.But we'll see.He's not really a dog person.Our animals are mine and he has nothing to do with them.So this hunting thing will be all for me and I think he could care less as to what the dogs eat.He'd be happy if I let them eat crappy walmart cheap food.Maybe I can get my hands on some meat and see if I can come up with some ways to cook it the way we'll like it to convince him.
We don't have a set religion.I don't believe in God and think where I go afterwards should depend on how good of a person I was during my life.Not whether I believed in a certain god or not.I guess if I had to pick a religion that came the closest to how we live our lives it would be Buddhism.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

black bears are more prevelant than wolves  no worries... I wouldn't be able to hunt an endangered animal, Idaho is serious about conservation 60% of this state is national forrest and refuges. I can hunt pigs down south but I moved from OKLA to ID for moutains, predators, and good ol fashioned small town living..


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I so want to go hog hunting!! 
I hope you can convince hubby, I think if the dogs are eating it, or you can sell it, it won't go to waste. Thinking I'm going to have to stop by you and get some meat, deer too I'm sure Duece would love it. Somebody needs to take me hog hunting, I know I'll be icky at first lol as the squealing sucks but I so get an adrenaline rush watching the videos. If I'm not mistaken theres been documentaries or other on how wild hogs do destroy crop/farms, and there is an over population of them. Some of these new hybrids causing havoc in some places, but I will have to do some confirmed research. 
I believe in a good and bad, Life has a purpose and our paths are already set for us we just don't know it. We arrived from something, be it a god, a spirit or other our existence is from something far greater then our own if that makes sense. Anyway I'm rambling in your thread, but I'm going to follow your hog hunting lessons so I can learn too lol.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

I will be helping out with some guided hunts. If anyone is interested in booking a hunt shoot me a pm and I will give you more info. Your welcome to use your own dog as long as they are not ill tempered. Just know that there is a possibility they could be injured or killed. Not trying to scare anyone off but its important to know that the dogs don't always win. It is a blast though, nothing like a day hunting in the woods with your buddy. If they take to it then after the catch you will see the happiest dog you've ever seen in your life.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

dam this sounds like fun just you and your dog... southern where u located??


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

dixieland said:


> thanks for the quick response and advice.I guess what I meant to ask was are there any traits that start showing in a dog when they are puppies that you can tell that they will probably make a good hog dog?
> 
> thanks for your response.I'd love to hear about Hooch and yours experience sometime!
> I'm going to try to sell the whole letting the dogs eat the kill part to my husband.But we'll see.He's not really a dog person.Our animals are mine and he has nothing to do with them.So this hunting thing will be all for me and I think he could care less as to what the dogs eat.He'd be happy if I let them eat crappy walmart cheap food.Maybe I can get my hands on some meat and see if I can come up with some ways to cook it the way we'll like it to convince him.
> We don't have a set religion.I don't believe in God and think where I go afterwards should depend on how good of a person I was during my life.Not whether I believed in a certain god or not.I guess if I had to pick a religion that came the closest to how we live our lives it would be Buddhism.


Thats cool... Just saying you can utilize the whole pig for your dogs. Its all the same song just different languages =D Love is My religion  For some their pocket book is sacred =)) Its cheeper in the long run to feed the dogs wild game and its better for them too.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

If they take to it then after the catch you will see the happiest dog you've ever seen in your life. :goodpost: EXACTLY 








[/QUOTE]

:clap: :woof: :clap:


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

My hubby hunts dear in the fall I don't have the patience for that kind of hunting wayyy too slow paced for me but I would love to go Hog hunting  My staffy has the attitude for hunting as it is she kills the seriously ill tempered Voles in the yard but she's supposed to be a show dog lol.. But My hubby kills enough deer in the fall that I could use them for dog food for the quite some time as each person gets about 3-5 tags depending on the year and if he fills his tags mine and my parents for dog food but this year he didn't have the time with work so we're on kibble poor dogs  but this fall we're hoping he can  But a friend of mine who lives in Sask knows ppl who do hog hunting and Imma look at getting a dog for hunting in a couple years but would definetly like to hear how it goes for you dixie  (and I'm 1/8 native and my dads family is very in touch with the beliefs but he said the closest religion that he's moved to is buddaism and he feels way better about us eatting and the dogs eatting wild meat then farmed meat with all its lovelyness that could be in it yah know?)


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I so want to go hog hunting!!
> I hope you can convince hubby, I think if the dogs are eating it, or you can sell it, it won't go to waste. Thinking I'm going to have to stop by you and get some meat, deer too I'm sure Duece would love it. Somebody needs to take me hog hunting, I know I'll be icky at first lol as the squealing sucks but I so get an adrenaline rush watching the videos. If I'm not mistaken theres been documentaries or other on how wild hogs do destroy crop/farms, and there is an over population of them. Some of these new hybrids causing havoc in some places, but I will have to do some confirmed research.
> I believe in a good and bad, Life has a purpose and our paths are already set for us we just don't know it. We arrived from something, be it a god, a spirit or other our existence is from something far greater then our own if that makes sense. Anyway I'm rambling in your thread, but I'm going to follow your hog hunting lessons so I can learn too lol.


I hope I can convince him too!
If I had some deer meat right now,I'd sure give you some.But it's not in season right now and during the fall and winter we didn't have a chance to go all that much do to the fact that we were moving and such.


Southern Inferno said:


> I will be helping out with some guided hunts. If anyone is interested in booking a hunt shoot me a pm and I will give you more info. Your welcome to use your own dog as long as they are not ill tempered. Just know that there is a possibility they could be injured or killed. Not trying to scare anyone off but its important to know that the dogs don't always win. It is a blast though, nothing like a day hunting in the woods with your buddy. If they take to it then after the catch you will see the happiest dog you've ever seen in your life.
> ok,I'll sure shoot you a pm.thanks!





PrairieMoonPits said:


> My hubby hunts dear in the fall I don't have the patience for that kind of hunting wayyy too slow paced for me but I would love to go Hog hunting  My staffy has the attitude for hunting as it is she kills the seriously ill tempered Voles in the yard but she's supposed to be a show dog lol.. But My hubby kills enough deer in the fall that I could use them for dog food for the quite some time as each person gets about 3-5 tags depending on the year and if he fills his tags mine and my parents for dog food but this year he didn't have the time with work so we're on kibble poor dogs  but this fall we're hoping he can  But a friend of mine who lives in Sask knows ppl who do hog hunting and Imma look at getting a dog for hunting in a couple years but would definetly like to hear how it goes for you dixie  (and I'm 1/8 native and my dads family is very in touch with the beliefs but he said the closest religion that he's moved to is buddaism and he feels way better about us eatting and the dogs eatting wild meat then farmed meat with all its lovelyness that could be in it yah know?)


that's cool.That's what I'm gonna do.Research it so I know what kind of pup that would be best to get for it.
I know what you mean about all the crap in farmed meat,veggies,etc.
I try not to think about it!lol


----------

